# staffie rehoming asap



## gbulldog (Aug 17, 2014)

Hi people

New to this forum. Never thought i would need to but need to rehome my beautiful 9 yr old satffie boy urgently and reluctantly. Am going on hoilday in 3 weeks and did have someone to look after him but they are no longer able to now. And now on top of this my landlord is makimg me move out by the end of September. Ideally i would put my frankie in a kennel while im away but really can not afford it and am really having trouble finding private accommodation that will allow me to keep him. Its very sad time for me having to do this but i really can not think of any other solutions. He is a very friendly family dog, good with people especially children, raised with my son from birth. Not so good with other dogs unless smaller than he is. Loves walks and loves to play. Thanks for taking time to read and any help much appreciated.


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Why don't you not go on holiday and find somewhere new to live?

If my dog couldn't go anywhere whilst I went on holiday... then I wouldn't go on holiday full stop.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

gbulldog said:


> Hi people
> 
> New to this forum. Never thought i would need to but need to rehome my beautiful 9 yr old satffie boy urgently and reluctantly. Am going on hoilday in 3 weeks and did have someone to look after him but they are no longer able to now. And now on top of this my landlord is makimg me move out by the end of September. Ideally i would put my frankie in a kennel while im away but really can not afford it and am really having trouble finding private accommodation that will allow me to keep him. Its very sad time for me having to do this but i really can not think of any other solutions. He is a very friendly family dog, good with people especially children, raised with my son from birth. Not so good with other dogs unless smaller than he is. Loves walks and loves to play. Thanks for taking time to read and any help much appreciated.


Your chances of finding a loving, forever home for a nine year old, male Staffy are very slim.

About 45% of all dogs in rescue are Staffies or Staffy crosses.

If it were me, the risk of him ending up in the wrong hands or as a bait dog would definitely not be a risk worth taking.

I would cancel the holiday and start right now looking for accommodation which is dog friendly.

This is the least you owe him. He's been your faithful companion for nine years, is a holiday really more important?


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Wow, you can afford a holiday but not someone to care for your dog ....DON'T GO THEN!!! 

Seriously, a nine year old dog so easily gotten rid of ... poor dog


----------



## Canarie (Sep 4, 2013)

Cleo38 said:


> Wow, you can afford a holiday but not someone to care for your dog ....DON'T GO THEN!!!
> 
> Seriously, a nine year old dog so easily gotten rid of ... poor dog


This dog has given you 9 years of devotion and in a second you are prepared to give him away to goodness knows where.This dog is classed as "old".
If you truly cared you would cancel the holiday,(which you seem able to afford).
You can choose,your dog can't.........

Canarie


----------



## Lulus mum (Feb 14, 2011)

Speechless!!
Have lost both my dogs in the last 3 yrs plus 2 cats (all over 14 yrs old) and I would give ANYTHING to have them back

Holidays were something planned-(IF we had any)
Their needs were the the priority -WE took them on as our pets and it was up to us to make their time away from us the best we could

The word"urgently" really bothers me.????
The rescues are bursting with staffies-most of whom stand little or NO chance of being re homed though they are a lovely breed -
given a bad reputation by the 
people who
BREED for profit or
BUY for a status symbol

I have EVERY sympathy for someone who NEED to re home their dog/cat /whatever
I worked in a small rescue for 10 yrs and the phone calls I took often broke my heart ,but this would not have been 1 of them
Really CANT believe that she has given 3 weeks to re home this poor dog -
Maureen


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Thousands of SBT's are euthanised each year...an older dog like this one will not stand a cat in Hell's chance of being rehomed by a rescue/charity.  
I do not go on holiday a) because I spend all my money on my cats and b) I don't trust anyone else to look after them. This post is reminiscent of ones I have seen on Gumtree and posted on here.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Cancel your holiday and spend the time looking for accommodation that will accept your dog


----------



## AJ600 (Mar 3, 2014)

I was going to comment and say how much you do not deserve that dog, but this is just beyond words. 

What a beautiful boy - those eyes! You can see that he absolutely adores who ever is holding the camera - what a pity the feeling is not mutual.

I would advise you to reach out to Battersea, the Mayhew, Blue Cross and a few other London based charities who may be able to assist.


----------



## vitostaffyboy146 (Oct 27, 2014)

I am new to the forum just wrote my first post yesterday after losing my beautiful staffy girl on 3rd September 2014.
I am utterly utterly speechless at your post when you take a dog on its for life!!! You don't rehome your dog just so you can fulfil your need to go on HOLIDAY!!!!!!!
As some of the other posts have said he's 9 years old a senior how could you at that age just send him off with someone who you don't know, you don't know how they will treat him!!!! 
UNBELIEVABLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I agree with everyone's reply to you if we go on holiday we go somewhere dog friendly when you get a dog you take on board the fact that you can't just swan off when you feel like it. I understand to some degree the accommodation issue but I'm sure you can find somewhere where pets are allowed I'd live in a tent in a field rather than give my dog up but that's me I'm a total dog lover!!!
I would give ANYTHING, ANYTHING to have my baby girl back I just can't understand your thinking, sorry!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

I agree with all of these posters, i dont have a dog at the moment, but i would certainly not abandon him if i had which is what you are doing, poor little dog, how can you so easily do this, cancel your holiday and find somewhere else to live with him, i could weep when i read these stories. i dont on holiday and leave my cats, with anyone


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

You are wasting your breath - the OP never returned after the day of the first post. Presumably, they didn't get the answers they wanted :mad2:


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

We have six pets, if I couldn't afford to have them looked after I wouldn't go on holiday and if I knew I had to find alternative accommodation for me and my pets that would be my priority not a holiday.

It takes all sorts to make a world - how sad.


----------

